# Furry Youtubers?



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey there! So I have been a part of this fandom for while now, but I'm surprised at the lack of good quality furry youtubers (or video makers at all). 

So, my question is: *Do you know of any good furry YouTubers/video makers???
*
Help is much appreachiated!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

Do I make good-quality content? Nope.

Do I make furry-related videos? Nope.

Will I shamelessly self-promote? Yup;

RippingCreamySkits - Stinging Pain

EDIT: I didn't want to keep looking at a thumbnail of my face every time I visited this thread.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 28, 2016)

i'm not sure how serious to take this...surely you've come across the usual suspects if you've been in the fandom for any length of time? you don't have to dig much at all to find piles of content creators on youtube.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Cyco-Dude said:


> i'm not sure how serious to take this...surely you've come across the usual suspects if you've been in the fandom for any length of time? you don't have to dig much at all to find piles of content creators on youtube.


Key phrase is "good quality"
Yes I've seen the usual suspects with the likes of Mangusu and Majira, etc. Just hoping to find more of them that may be hidden gems.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Key phrase is "good quality"
> Yes I've seen the usual suspects with the likes of Mangusu and Majira, etc. Just hoping to find more of them that may be hidden gems.


Haha, that would eliminate me then!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Do I make good-quality content? Nope.
> 
> Do I make furry-related videos? Nope.
> 
> Will I shamelessly self-promote? Yup;


Not sure how I feel about this haha. Part of me wants to cringe and part of me wants to laugh


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Not sure how I feel about this haha. Part of me wants to cringe and part of me wants to laugh


Good, still wanting to cringe is a sign of sanity!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Just to clarify, they don't necessarily have to be "good quality", just as long as they are notable and/or show some potential. Really, I'm just looking for someone else to watch to pass the time.


----------



## Inzoreno (Sep 28, 2016)

Keenora Fluffball:
www.youtube.com: Keenora Fluffball


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

Here are all the furry-related channels I'm currently subscribed to;

ino89777
Like a Faux Productions
Blü
Rainy Chaos
Culturally F'd
Anthrocon
Riot The Red Fox
difFURently

(Note: There are a couple channels there whose content I haven't actually seen yet. I just subscribed as a sort of reminder to watch them. So I apologize if they prove to be... not "quality" channels)


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 28, 2016)

'The Bedfellows' are the first some come to mind for me


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> 'The Bedfellows' are the first some come to mind for me


I've been meaning to check that channel out. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Here are all the furry-related channels I'm currently subscribed to;
> 
> ino89777
> Like a Faux Productions
> ...





Inzoreno said:


> Keenora Fluffball:
> www.youtube.com: Keenora Fluffball


Thank you to those who have commented so far!


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I've been meaning to check that channel out. Thanks for reminding me!



No prob 
─‿─)


----------



## Jarren (Sep 28, 2016)

There's always 2: www.youtube.com: 2, The Ranting Gryphon


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 28, 2016)

Notkastar said:


> 'The Bedfellows' are the first some come to mind for me


Wow. I don't know how I've never heard of them before. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 28, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> difFURently


ew?


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 28, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> ew?


That's one of the channels that I haven't gotten to yet.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 28, 2016)

*Insert Clever Name said:


> Hey there! So I have been a part of this fandom for while now, but I'm surprised at the lack of good quality furry youtubers (or video makers at all).
> 
> So, my question is: *Do you know of any good furry YouTubers/video makers???
> *
> Help is much appreachiated!


Kiba Wolf.


----------



## MaverickHunterDBoy (Sep 29, 2016)

Let's not forget our beloved vixen Aurora Spencer!
www.youtube.com: Aurora Spencer


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 29, 2016)

MaverickHunterDBoy said:


> Let's not forget our beloved vixen Aurora Spencer!
> www.youtube.com: Aurora Spencer


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


They say you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but that rule doesn't apply to YouTube thumbnails.

_And boy, do her thumbnails have a lot to judge..._


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 29, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> They say you shouldn't judge a book by its cover


It's a person in a fucking oversexualized fox costume...
































Something isn't quite right with that dude.


----------



## *Insert Clever Name (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> oversexualized fox costume....


Sadly that's an understatement...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Sep 29, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> It's a person in a fucking oversexualized fox costume...


I know, I said that rule doesn't apply to YouTube thumbnails, and there's a ton in their thumbnails that sum up what the channel's like (which is nothing good)


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 29, 2016)

I like Blu(Hayo Damo) and Majira. I just think they are funny. They make me laugh.


----------



## Kit-Kat-Katt (Oct 6, 2016)

Majira strawberry


----------



## brian577 (Oct 7, 2016)

Aberguine's Furries in the Media series is pretty good.
www.youtube.com: Aberguine


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 16, 2016)

While neither of them post furry content on their channels, Skallagrim and his wife happen to be furries.


----------



## Jarren (Oct 16, 2016)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> While neither of them post furry content on their channels, Skallagrim and his wife happen to be furries.


I know that Skall is good friends with 2 and is rather supportive of furs, but I've always heard him vocally deny being part of the fandom... I could be wrong though.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 16, 2016)

Jarren said:


> I know that Skall is good friends with 2 and is rather supportive of furs, but I've always heard him vocally deny being part of the fandom... I could be wrong though.


Just going off of what he stated on BC Furries back in 2013, when he moved over from Norway:


			
				Skallagrim said:
			
		

> We're not very deeply involved in the fandom at this point but we definitely have some connection to specific animals, we appreciate anthro art and we've enjoyed talking to the few furries we've encountered so far, which were nice, open-minded people.


If not part of the fandom, he certainly has his associations.


----------



## Silvey (Nov 1, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Here are all the furry-related channels I'm currently subscribed to;
> 
> ino89777
> Like a Faux Productions
> ...


Try blink the wolf" for quality vines


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 1, 2016)

Silvey said:


> Try blink the wolf" for quality vines


I appreciate the suggestion, but vines aren't really my thing.


----------



## Silvey (Nov 1, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I appreciate the suggestion, but vines aren't really my thing.


Really? well sucks cause there ain't going to be no more soon. btw What are you a digimon! lol i loved pokemon i always questioned why i wasnt into digimon maybe cause no games were for gameboy at the time.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 2, 2016)

Silvey said:


> Really? well sucks cause there ain't going to be no more soon. btw What are you a digimon!


Nah, my 'sona's a deer. But Digimon is my favorite show!


> lol i loved pokemon i always questioned why i wasnt into digimon maybe cause no games were for gameboy at the time.


That's still sorta true to this day. Digimon has very few games, most of which get a lot of negative feedback. It just worked so much better for Pokemon because that started off as a game. Digimon actually started off as a Tamagotchi ripoff, then proceeded with its show.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been doing a lot of furry scouting on YouTube.  So when I go to MFF, I can recognize some of them right away.


----------



## Silvey (Nov 3, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Nah, my 'sona's a deer. But Digimon is my favorite show!
> 
> That's still sorta true to this day. Digimon has very few games, most of which get a lot of negative feedback. It just worked so much better for Pokemon because that started off as a game. Digimon actually started off as a Tamagotchi ripoff, then proceeded with its show.


Wow never knew it was a ripoff i went researching and found cool information thanks


----------



## Starbeak (Nov 3, 2016)

3 Of these I was already subscribed to. Aberguine, Culturally F'd and Bedfellows are the ones I am subbed to. Another one is 



Spoiler: Gaming Furever



www.youtube.com: Gaming Furever


 even though the last video posted was over a month ago. There are probably a lot more on my subscription list but most post animation or don't do vlogs or talk about the fandom.


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> Do I make good-quality content? Nope.
> 
> Do I make furry-related videos? Nope.
> 
> Will I shamelessly self-promote? Yup;



I would too but Im trying to get my shit together a release a better channel trailer or something before I want to start advertising my channel again


----------



## Tetrachroma (Nov 4, 2016)

MaximusLupis said:


> I would too but Im trying to get my shit together a release a better channel trailer or something before I want to start advertising my channel again


Smart move. Wish I had a sense of foresight like yours!


----------

